# Intel Celeron N2840 Flags

## erzapito

Hi, I'm installing gentoo on a laptot with a N2840.

When I check cpuinfo i get the following:

```

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : GenuineIntel

cpu family   : 6

model      : 55

model name   : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU  N2840  @ 2.16GHz

stepping   : 8

microcode   : 0x809

cpu MHz      : 816.658

cache size   : 1024 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 2

initial apicid   : 2

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 11

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm sse4_1 sse4_2 movbe popcnt tsc_deadline_timer rdrand lahf_lm 3dnowprefetch ida arat epb dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid tsc_adjust smep erms

bugs      :

bogomips   : 4326.40

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

mmx is supossed to be supported. But if i run:

```
gcc -march=native -Q --help=target -v

```

mmx is not active.

Can anyone tell if I should or not enabled this as a cpu flag? libvpx is asking me to enable it if i want to use sse2, which is indeed active.

----------

## krinn

Known issue, appears on gcc < 4.9

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-7693494.html#7693494

Don't worry, just enable mmx, and if you enable sse, even gcc is telling you it won't, it will enable mmx in real.

----------

